# Wanted: Great mains for a 2.1/3.1 system



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, so I have a new project. Don't know much about speakers building, but have plenty of knowledge/skill in cabinet building. I'm looking for a moderately awesome setup that won't set me back a bundle. For now, this will be a 2.1 system, will add the center channel later.

My room is approximately 18 X 20, and I'm situated listening in the short direction. My TV and speakers are situated in an alcove. Think bay window, with a slightly elevated stage - apprx 8" off the floor. So I have a very open room. I have no interest in surround, as we have some other fixtures in the room that make placement difficult, at best. I'm an audiophile by no means, so we don't need the ultimate of ultimates. Just something that plays music really nicely, and can utilize the sub to spice up the occasional movie.

I already have an RL-P15 that I'll be using to make a PR sub. (5 cu ft, dual 15" PR) My receiver is a Denon 3808Ci.

I'd like to have the absolute best compromise between sound and price. I know that this is the right place to find that. So I'm just going to leave it at that, and thank everyone in advance.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

What is your price range for the pair of fronts?


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Let's start with the best of the cheapest... I've been away for awhile, so I'm expecting a shock. 

I'll say under $300, but let's see where that goes.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, under $300 is pushing it just a tad. especially since you want good quality ones for music. 

something like the overnight sensations can be done for about $300-$350 in parts and supplies so no trouble in the price range

https://www.parts-express.com/overnight-sensations-mt-speaker-kit-pair--300-706

but if you're looking for good quality sound that will power up a room, I'd suggest something in the $500-$600 range


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

OK, let's entertain your suggestion on the price bump. Tell me what that gets me. Any links to builds?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

in MY personal opinion I'd say a pair of something from the SEOS group would do you EXTREMELY well. 

the Seos Fusion 10 Pure's would be a whicked set for around $500 (give or take a little depending on the price of good ply or mdf in your location)

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/fusion-series-kits/fusion10-pure-kit.html

the Karma 15's would be a bit pricier (hit that $600 ceiling) but would be a solid improvement... especially since you're pairing with a sub you don't need the full range sets like the Tempests or the Sentinels

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/karma15-kit.html


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't know if I want these full time paired with a sub... I'd like that option.

Would you recommend MTM's?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Mtms in an upright position can be good. There is an seos set of those that are halfway between the other two sets price wise using dual 8 inch woofers. Although if u want full range you would need to bump the price rang up to 700-750


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

No, I don't want to do that. I like the look and (from what I've heard) sound of MTMs. Definitely don't want to start breaking the bank. And I think the only problem that I have with recommendations so far, is (what I perceive to be) the sheer size of the cabinets.

Let's reset the parameters, and get back to a budget set of MTM, for a moment. Best MTM for the least amount of money.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

solid7 said:


> No, I don't want to do that. I like the look and (from what I've heard) sound of MTMs. Definitely don't want to start breaking the bank. And I think the only problem that I have with recommendations so far, is (what I perceive to be) the sheer size of the cabinets.
> 
> Let's reset the parameters, and get back to a budget set of MTM, for a moment. Best MTM for the least amount of money.


the SEOS Fusion ALCHEMY 8 MTM is pretty decently sized. slim and tall once stood up on it's end (horizonal mtm's sacrifice dispersal and create some weird funky issues, one of the reason's most center channel's are considered a "compromise" with the horizontal design)


not sure about any other MTM's.... I've only had experience with a couple build wise and the SEOS is the only one in production right now... I've seen some solid MTM designs around here you might want to take a look at.


----------

